# [SOLVED!] Continuous short beeps...no boot-up???



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi,

Well, what can this possibly be???

Thanks you.

spaceman


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Do the beeps ever stop or does your system just continue beeping?

What Brand/Model System do you have or what motherboard do you have?

(you might want to open up your PC for starters and just push in all cables and expansion cards - make sure they are firmly seated. Make sure the RAM and CPU are firmly in place. Double check your mouse and keyboard connectors too)


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Rikku,
The motherboard is a SOYO SY-5EHM 100MHZ SOCKET 7, AMD K6-3D 333, 96MB 100PC DIMM, Trident 9850 video card.

In 2 days, I have totally wrecked this computer. A friend gave it to me because "it won't work and I bought a new one". So, I got it going great.....with Win95 and IE5.01. No problems at all---then I get the bright idea to install Win98 and proceed. That was yesterday morning and now I reduced to a quivering jerk because it will only beep at me.

Everything is seated well....just no go.

Any help is appreciated.

spaceman


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Check out this page:

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm

These are the Beep Codes for your BIOS - your Soyo motherboard uses an Award BIOS. According to this page, continuous beeping means bad memory....

First I would suggest completely removing and reinserting the memory. In fact, it wouldn't hurt to remove the memory altogether, turn the computer on, and see if the beeps change or if you get something on the screen.

Start there anyways....


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

I took the ram out and the beeps changed. Instead of very fast short, continuous beeps......with the ram out, they are slower but steady and there is nothing on the screen. I tried one stick at a time -- changed slots and sticks -- and when any ram in any combination is installed, the beeps go crazy again.

??


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Unplug the hard drive and CDRom (both power and Ribbon cables). Reboot with the memory installed. What happens now? Will it at least complete the POST?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi kilowatt1,

No, Sir. Same thing......as soon as I turn it on, it goes beeeep- beeep---beep-beep and then really fast beeps--no end to it.

Now what you want me to do??

spaceman


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi spaceman_333.....
Did you look at the beep codes ? One long/two short on an Award bios indicates a video card problem. Either it's not seated properly or it 's bad. Have you checked it out ?

Debe


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Yes,
The video card is seated nice and snug and was working fine.
This happened in like a minute-----everything was working and I turned it off to resolve an IRQ conflict (removing a communications port) and then this started when I tried to turn it back on.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. The next thing is to remove the video card and try again. Write down the number and sequence of the beep pattern and compare with pattern with card installed. Hopefully this will tell us whether it is a video card or memory problem. I don't suppose that this particular mother board also has integrated vga (video) does it? If all else fails try clearing the cmos by removing the battery (machine unplugged of course) for a few minutes or find the jumper to clear the cmos then try booting with just the video card and one memory chip installed. Also make sure that the memory module is installed in the correct (usually #1) slot as some motherboards will not boot if it is in the wrong slot. There is of course the possibility that the power supply has bit the dust and sending improper voltage to the motherboard.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

kilowatt1,
I removed the video card and got the same sequence of beeps.
Same thing with any combination of ram and slots. I don't know what and intergated video card is but this one is a Trident 9850 2x-AGP 4 MB video card. One screwy thing is the mouse---the machine has three mouse holes.....one bank has a plug-in that needs the kind of connection that plugs and then 2 screws to attach it. The bank below this one has a place just like the one above and another that just slips in and fits--no screws. Both screw-in kind work and have been the cause of my IRQ problems.
The plug-in kind is not attached to the mobo--so it doesn't work anyway.

Everything was good except the modem would not be recognized even though it showed no conflicts. I was fighting a modem problem when this happened.

kilowatt1, I just tried what you said, no change. The only change in the beeps is when I remove all the ram. I even tried using new ram sticks that I have a spares. 

??


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Look at the back of your computer. Is there another "plug" that looks exactly like the plug on the video card where the monitor cable is attached? If there is, then there is a possibility that you have "onboard" video. I'm not sure I following you about the 3 mouse connections on the back. What exactly do you have plugged in and to what? Are you describing the two serial ports and a USB port? Are the two that have screw attachments rectangular?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

No, only one place for the monitor.....
Yes, 2 serial and one USB and the 2 serial are rectangular. The USB isn't connect inside the computer. Both of the others work--just can't figure out which one to use-- when the computer was working because of the conflicts when trying to install the modem.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Everything is beginning to point to the video card. Believe me it doesn't take much of a surge to wipe one out. Unfortunately, the only way to be sure is to replace it with a new one or a borrowed one. Your last hope short of this is to clear the cmos so that mobo settings will revert back to their default values. One other thought is that possibly you have the keyboard and mouse connections reversed. Let us know what happens.

Kilowatt


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

The keyboard has the big prong plugin and luckily there's only one spot for it. 

kilowatt1, just take out the cmos battery for 10 minutes, reinsert, and turn it back on?? Right!!

Thank you for helping.

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

That's correct. Although it would be easier and faster to find the jumper (check the manual for instructions), removing the battery will do the same thing. Hopefully, after you reinsert the battery and boot up you can get into setup. Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

It almost seems like its more than one thing... 

Say you did have a bad video card. If it was beeping a certain way with NO memory installed, putting in good memory would not cause the beeping pattern to change. But in this case it does.. very curious.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Rikku,

I don't know what it is.....I'll go buy a new video card and power supply and see if it's either of those. If not, I add to my parts collection! People give me their old and sometimes "shot" computers and I fix/upgrade them and give them to children who cannot afford a computer. Not everyone needs a P4, 500GB machine----

If you have any other ideas, I'm am all ears and thumbs.
Regards,
spaceman


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Did resetting the CMOS settings help any??

Do you have a Volt Meter? If so you could measure the voltage coming from the power supply to make sure its good. I would say its pretty unlikely that its the PS. 

What happens if you take out the video card, RAM, unplug the hard drive/cdrom/floppy cables? All you would have left at this point is the Motherboard, CPU, hooked up to the Power Supply.

If you still got crazy beeps at this point, then you could narrow your problem down more to just those items.....


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Rikku,
I took out the cmos battery for 20 minutes and replaced it to have the same results. I've disconnected everything as you suggested and same results. With all out or disconnected, I do get a slower, continuous beep.

I appreciate you staying with me on this.

spaceman


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

OK, I have tested the video card by trying 4 others that we know are good-----same result. so it ain't the video card. The RAM tested good, too.

More suggestions, PLEASE!!

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Well spaceman my friend, things are looking bleak. Do you have another power supply in all your scrap stuff? By process of elimination you have narrowed it down to either the power supply, motherboard or processor. I haven't noticed in prior posts but are any of the fans turning, especially the Processor fan? Also I'm not sure that the cmos was adequately cleared. Now might be a good time to look at the motherboard closely and find the jumper to clear it. Another thing you might want to try is taking the processor completely out then bootup and see if you get the same beep code.

By the way, I think is great that you fix up these machines for kids. I do something similar except that I donate and set them up in geriatric centers or nursing homes and persuade the administrators to provide internet access. The residents really seem to enjoy being able to contact the "outside" world and loved ones over the net.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

kilowatt1,

I have a new CPU fan....but help me here. the old one has red and one black wire....this new one has red, black and yellow with a plug-in on the end. What do I plug it in to??

Bought some thermal grease, too!~!

And, all the fans are working.

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Where does the old one plug in? The new should plug in the same place. If the old one plugs into the mobo and only has a two-prong plug then the new one will not work unless the mobo cpu fan connection will accomodate a three prong fan. I'm just curious, is the old cpu fan working?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

kilowatt1,

The old fan is working great, so mute point. However, I took ou the CPU and turned on the machine-----NO MORE BEEPS----

What does this mean???

If a new CPU (lol) is in order, what can I put in it that is compatible with an AMD K-6 333 mhz ??

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Just happen to have found the info you need! Go HERE and click on 5EH V1.2 Quick Setting Guide rev: 1.9. Choose to download from US. This has everything you need to know about that motherboard including compatible processors, jumper settings. wiring connections and trouble shooting.

Kilowatt

If you get page forbidden then do this:

Click on the browser back arrow or button. Locate the 586 header and click the arrow to expand it. Choose 5EH family. Click on "Manuals" then click on "get info". Follow above instructions to choose the correct manual.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

kilowatt1,

Thank you for the info.....I just "jerked' a p233 socket7 out of an Acer to see if I could get computer"B" to bootup----nothing yet but, the beeps are gone.

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

If I remember correctly that processor will work in that mobo. The proper settings (voltage, fsb, jumpers, etc) are listed in the link I provided.

Kilowatt


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Now, I have installed a P233mhzMMX CPU on the board, which is the max Pentium for this SOYO, I have gone through the mobo manual with a microscope, and set all the jumpers for this CPU.
And killowatt1, I reset the cmos with jp5 (finally found it). Anyway, I turn it on and get NO BEEPS-----and NO Picture on the monitor. Reset, retried, and zilch---no picture.

I don't even get one beep at the start.

What do I do now, Folks??

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

spaceman_333, imo, you now have no or incorrect power (incorrect Front Side Bus settings)to the CPU, or the CPU may not be in the socket correctly. i believe the original problem was the wrong AGP drivers for windows 98. The industry had a very hard time getting AGP cards to work when they first came out. 

i recommend returning the motherboard to the original condition = CPU and jumper settings.

Remove the AGP video card and install a PCI of ISA video card. Try rebooting. If you can get it to boot with the older card you can then install the correct win98 drivers for the AGP card.
Do a web search for and install the latest Win98 AGP drivers for that board.

The AGP drivers were very hard to get working correctly. The WEB has (or had) lots of information, specific steps, and the sequence required to get the AGP drivers to work correctly. Work towards getting VAG at 16 colors to boot reliably. Then move on to higher settings. 

i hope this helps.

gary


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Gary,
I believe that you are right. I appreciate your suggestions and intend to give them a try. I will be in touch.

spaceman


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

I've been advised to try installing a PCI of ISA video card in a mobo that does not have the updated drivers to handle Win98 and I cannot get a boot. 

Please give me an example of what kind of video card to get as it must be an older one. ??

Thank you.

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

There are several manuufactures of PCI video cards, Voodoo, ATI. Rage, etc. However If you are not getting any beeps with the video card removed from the mobo, you need to solve that issue first. Are you sure the processor you swapped is/was working. 

By the way, it's will be better to keep everything in the original thread to keep down confusion.

One more thing, do you recall seeing the instructions for accessing the video by pressing the Ins key on your key board during the boot process in the link I provided earlier?

Kilowatt


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

merged the duplicate as it deals with this topic


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi kilowatt1,

I read the mobo manual and found that it does not have the necessay drivers to run Win98, after doing much work. Got the same results with both CPU's and their respective settings. I have gone back to the original settings and CPU and am starting from scratch.

Here's what I get....turn on the computer with nothing attached or installed with all cards out except the power cord----I long beep, 2 short beeps then a pause followed been continuous beeps. I plug in the video card and retry to get the exact same response. This is where I am now. It's saying video problem as you/we/all have thought all along.

In reading all that I could find on the video card that was installed--a Trident 9850--it has many, many problems with all kinds of installations. A mean old bear!!

What type/kind/description of video card should I look/ask for in order to proceed??

Thanks to all.

Sorry about the duplicate post---thought it was a different subject.

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

spaceman_333, my error. That is should have been PCI or an ISA video card. i looked up the spec on your mother board and is has 3 ISA slots and 3 PCI slots an one AGP slot. 

The ISA is the oldest tech, PCI next, followed by AGP.

Any older computer, 1984to1994, should have an ISA card, PCI after that. The slots on the motherboard are made so that the wrong card can not be inserted. Dell and some others made or had made motherboards that will only accept their cards. Also some motherboards have built in video and or sound.

sorry about the first post.

gary


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Gary,

No problem....Thanks for your response. So I can put in any ISA/PCI or combo and it should work. Just stay away from AGP initially? Right? 

Welcome to the Forum!!

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi, spaceman_333. i've bee waching the NASCAR race.

i though you had some spare parts avalabile when i made the suggestion. Any ISA or PCI should work. One or the other. My origional though was to use another card to get the computer to boot then reinstall the AGP card and the updated driver.

You should be able to find an older PCI card for under $10.00. If you decide to buy a new one, get one with the most memory for the money. Office Depot, Staples or any computer shop should have one. Some shop might give you an old one?

Consider reinstalling Windows 95.

Link to a VGA driver for the Trident 9850 win98. last one listed under VGA. http://www.gvc.com.tw/eng/asia/driver/

i had over 350 hits for a Trident 9850 driver on Google


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Gary,

I went to CompUSA and bought a really low-end ATI- PCI video card. Plugged it in and tried it.......same thing. 1 long, 2 short beeps and no attempt to boot. I have one stick of sdram installed the lowest that I have. (64mb)

Oh Lord, I just noticed that it says "PCI BUS 8MB version for PC's with Pentium MMX PRO/II/III/4 Processors". It says nothing about an AMD 333mhz.

Now what??  

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Well spaceman, the system is trying to POST. 
i believe that card should work. 
You said you remove the battery to reset the CMOS.

Do the lights blink on the keyboard? That is part of the POST check.

How about a boot with a floppy and see if will complete the POST.

Recheck all conncetions. remove and reseat the card. check the connection to the monitor. not to tight, not to lose. recheck all the jumper settings. 

it worked with win95. the board and cpu should be good.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Here is another suggestion...

Can you try to move the Video acrd to another slot ??


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

I have done all of that several times and no lights on keyboard.

And, Jedi, I have tried all 3 pci slots twice.

I reset the cmos by taking out the battery and then shorting out jp5 for a few seconds----verbatim out of the manual.

I will do whatever is suggested.

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Spaceman, be sure the AGP card is removed from its slot. If not it has priority and will be detected as the defaul video card.

The following will not work untill the POST check is completed

Another thought. 
Have you got a working computer your are not woried bout messing up? 
IF so consider removing the hard drive in the one that is not booting and installing it in the working machine as a stand alone master. 
See if the working machine will boot from that hard drive. Boot to safe mode. If it does boot, it will detect all the hardware (safe mode will not load as many drivers) in the working machine. Tell it to cancel any soft ware installation you can. 
In safe mode, using Device Mananger, remove all Monitors, display devices, and modems . 
Go start>setting?control panel>display=change to VGA and 16 colors. 
Shut down. 
Remove and install the hard drive in the nonworking machine.

Boot the nonworking machine. if it does boot it should detect the curent hardware. Once it boots and detects the hardware it will have a very messy registery but that is another problem.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

I have read and re-read this thread several times and this problem is very odd every thing points to the video but you stated that the card works in another pc correct ??

And this is just another suggestion, you stated that,

*One screwy thing is the mouse---the machine has three mouse holes*

Or meaning that it has 3 PS2 connectors, have you tried to power up the pc with nothing connected to these connectors ??


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Jedi,

Actually it works out to be, user's choice of mouse.....serial or usb in 2 places. That has to been addressed in the BIOS, if I ever get there.

And, I have powered this thing up in every possible way at least 3 times......starting with nothing but the power cord attached.

I will stay with it as long as you folks stay with me.

Thanks,

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

i ran out of ideas, sorry it hasn't worked. 

The only thing i can think of is to start over. Be meticulous with all settings, jumpers, and connections. If possible test each component in a working computer. Change keyboards. 

i too reread the thread. Was it ever working with win98 installed?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Gary,
Yes it was working with win98 until I tried downloading IE5.5---the download got about 1/3 of the way and just shut down.
I had to back out of everything and then I tried to reboot, I could not POST and here I am.

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Good morning Spaceman, just got back from a bike ride on the beach. Been thinking about that system. Still no new ideas. 

It worked with win98 until a failed download. Reseting the CMOS was no help. 
It will not complete POST with everthing removed except video card, monitor, floppy and keyboard.

Heat? Virus?

Do a web search for dead PC, no boot, failed POST, ect. i had a good web site but it's no longer working.

You've done everthing i know to try.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

What's the alternative...new mobo??

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Spaceman. What a deal.

let it rest awhile. 
Maybe you can come across another system close to that one. Swap meets, yard sales. 
A couple of years ago i bought some used computer parts on the internet. That worked fine for me. EBay for that same motherboard?

Consider a volt/ohm meter and check the power supply

i do not think that the motherboard is bad but it could be. More likely drivers, settings, jumpers, and/or conections.

gary


----------



## wyobow (Apr 3, 2002)

Spaceman,

Have you tested the memory and video cards you have been trying in another pc? Have you put the AMD cpu back in as was suggested before or are you still trying the 233? Also, is it possible for you to test the AMD cpu in another pc?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi wyobow,
Yes the AMD is back in and tested good. All cards are tested and good.

OK, I did it again. Went through the entire mobo process using the latest addendums for this board. Only items installed CPU and fan,
HDD, CD-ROM, floppy disk, keyboard, one 64mb stick ram in slot 1, and mouse. Power on --holding down the Insert key. Same result:
1 long, 2 short beeps then a continuous fast looping beep. No video.

??

spaceman


----------



## wyobow (Apr 3, 2002)

Are you able to test all of those components simultaneously with a different mobo? I noticed that you have tried different types of video cards (ie, pci, isa) and still get no display. As others have noted, the common culprit would be memory or cpu. If you can try those components together in another mobo, we would be able to determine if there is a problem between them or if you are working with a bad mobo.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Wow Spaceman,

You have been thru alot since I was last here!!! 

I read the posts and have to say that it seems like you're looking at a bad motherboard. 

Put it this way - if you know your CPU and video card are good, and you try turning your computer on with just those items plugged in and it still beeps even if you move the video card into a different slot -- well then the motherboard is almost definitely bad.

Now, why it would just die in the middle of using your computer?? I have no idea!  

But after the amount of switching and testing you've done, I just can't see any other possible explanation.

Someone mentioned drivers/settings/jumpers, etc. but that its impossible for that to be the problem if it was working previously for any amount of time...

The only thing I have left to suggest is to check the voltage of the power supply. I don't think I read that that's been done yet. If you have a voltmeter check the red to black wire of one of the power cables that would go to a hard drive. It should be 5volts...

Is it an option to try a different power supply in the system? 

Good luck (again!)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've only seen 3 dead motherboards....and none of them made a peep......so, this is really bizarre.

I've read the thead at least 3 times (gettin' long here) and not sure if it's been tried yet.....but have you tried pulling the board out of the case to see if you can't get a different reaction that way?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Rikku,

Yes, Ma'am...

Even tried a new Power Supply.

??

spaceman


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi AcaCandy,

I've had it out of the case...completely disassembled and went at it like it was a new mobo.

I did not turn anything on while it was out, however.

spaceman


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'd say at this point, I'd give it a try.....make sure you set it on a smooth surface (nothing metal) plug the power supply in, one ram chip, the cpu and the video card......I've torn stuff apart enough to have seen one working perfect outside the case, and once you get it all happily assembled......something goes amiss in the transfer.


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Spaceman, i've been lurking in the background and doeing some research.

I now beleive you need to download and install the VIA MVP3 Drivers for that chip set (ETEQ 82C6638AT/6629) I would try the latest version of the 4 in one. [VIA 4-IN-1 Driver (Ver 4.37)]

The following is taken from this web site http://www.soyousa.com/drivers.html#VIA_Chipset

[VIA & ETEQ APOLLO CHIPSETS

5EH5/ 5EH5 V1.0

5EHM/5EHM V1.0

5EMA
5EMA+V1.0/ V1.1

5EAS
VIA 4-IN-1 Driver (Ver 4.37)
VIA 4-IN-1 Driver (Ver 4.33)
VIA 4-IN-1 Driver (Ver 4.30a)
Includes (VIA & ETEQ) chipset:
IDE Busmaster Driver
VIA AGP Driver
IRQ Routing Driver
VIA ACPI Registry Driver

IDE Bus Master Driver (v2.1.49) 
Make both primary and secondary IDE channels performing DMA transfers instead of PIO in early version Windows 95.
If you are using Windows 95 OSR2, OSR2.1 or OSR2.5 release, or Windows 98, you should not download this driver, as these operating system versions already contain a Bus Master driver from Microsoft. 
AGP VXD Driver (v4.03)
Make ETEQ (VIA) AGP port working properly in Window 95/98. Recommended. 
AGP VXD Driver (v4.04e)
Fixes the previous problem of the 4.03d driver installing correctly in WindowsME. 
IRQ Routing Driver (v1.3a)
Fix some IRQ assignment issue in Windows 95/98. Recommended. 
PCI Bridge Patch (v1.6)
Allow Windows 95/98 to recognize the ETEQ (VIA) chipset, power management controller etc. 
USB Filter Driver (v1.08)
Add more support for USB device. 
For detail explanation please check with VIA ]

Another good site. read some of the review on the motherboard.

http://209.35.237.117/mboards/soyo_sy5ehm.asp

How are we going to get past the POST?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

gnh, nothing personal, just my two centavos (as usual pretty worthless, even here) BUT....if the computer isn't even posting, it's not getting far enough where any drivers, controllers, even operating system makes a difference.


----------



## wyobow (Apr 3, 2002)

Have you tried different memory speeds? I sort of blazed through this thread, so I'm not sure if I missed this or not...


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

AcaCandy, you are correct. That was the last question.

How can we get it past the POST to make any changes?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Just another question...

When you shorted JP5 to clear the CMOS did you unplug the ATX power supply from the board before you shorted it ??

Because per the manual you need to do this in order to clear the CMOS...


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi all!!

The ps is AT not ATX. But I do unplug to clear the cmos using jp #5.

The keyboard just flashed on for a second when I retried.

I have a stick of pc100 sdram in slot #1 and have set it up accordingly.

I, now have a $9 pci video card inserted.

Turned it on and same thing....1L.2S, beeps then continuous.

The only things I have connected are: HDD, keyboard, video card, and mouse----everything else is out of the box.

Next??!!!

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey spaceman,

There is one thing that we've overlooked and I'm kinda hesitant to mention it because if this is the problem I am going to look very foolish! 

Sometimes a bad monitor or monitor cable will give a beep code very similar to that of a defective video card. I don't suppose you have tried a different monitor have you?

Kilowatt


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

This is just an off the wall thought...

If kilowatt1's suggestion doesn't work, try pulling the jumper for JP5 off of the MBO, and power up the pc and see if you get the same beep codes...

If it is the same try replacing the jumper, if not post back as to what you do get, as I would very much like to see this issue resolved, as I am racking what little brains that I have left to find a resolution...


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

The Monitor is great ---- I should look so good!

Jerked jp#5 offfffffffff------>same result.

Here's is where I'm stumped...the info in the SOYO manual does not match with the addendums. jp#30, SW1, jp#10-9-7 (anybody's guess).

This mobo is the SOYO SY-5EHM etched on the board. I only find the 5EH Family -- no "M". The board matches the 5EH in appearance....not the .v.1, v1.1, v.1.2, etc. I do not have jp#1 or SW2.

http://www.soyousa.com/manuals.html

What am I missing??

spacman


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Can you look on the underside of the MBO and get the FCC ID of the board and post it ??

And did you replace the jumper ??


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Yes, I replaced jp#5.....

Jedi M.-----I just ripped the mobo out of this this to answer your question. Here's what is on the back:

P7082198 (kinda' middle of the board)
"Made in China"

Then in the corner:

MVO 9829 
E117350 G152

OK, what's my next assignment??

spaceman


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

I am holding in my hands a totally stripped motherboard-----empty except for what is soldered on.

Talk about start over!!

spaceman


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

spaceman...

The numbers that you gave did not provide any matches, perhaps the FCC ID # is on the top side of the board...

As you stated that the manuals did not match the board that you have we need to find the correct manuals and jumper configuration for the board that you have, are there any numbers on the top side of the board ??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since you're holding it in your hands again...why not hook it up outside?


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

jedi,

The ONLY things on top of the board are:

"SY-5EHM"

"Tested to Comply with FCC Standards for HOME or OFFICE USE"


No FCC Code or numbers.

It probably belongs outside. 

One comical side of this thing is the fact that I don't have much of a thumb on my right hand (no prints) and I'm right-handed. I'm like the one-legged man who entered the butt-kicking contest and won. But, Boy was he busy!!


spaceman


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

I am all out of suggestions as I don't know what is going on with the MBO for now, did you try AcaCandy's suggestion ???


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

I agree with Aca....

definitely try plugging in the power supply to the motherboard outside the case with Cpu/ram/video card and see what happens.

I've seen several work that way as well - could be some short somewhere....


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Mobo outside of box. CPU, video, ram

No beeps (but I couldn't get the speaker wire to reach)

and no POST or Picture with either AGP v. card or PCI v. card.


I feel like the only one at the party who ain't dancin'!

spaceman


----------



## active95 (Feb 3, 2002)

I'll add my 2cents here... ( i zoomed thru the previuos posts so if some else suggested those things disregrad it )
1. With the board placed on a cardboard box , hook up the AT power connector ( black to black in the middle )
2.Just put the RAM in and the PCI video card
3. Power up . Still beeping, shut down and place the RAM on a different slot ( if you have more then 1 )
4. Still beeps then can try this.Look on the board and should have a batery. Now take that battery out and leave it out for about 1 day ( preferably 2 , so it will drain all the CMOS). After that put the battery in and start ( again board out of the puter)
By the way ( since i'm too lazy to go thru the previous posts  ) what does the manual say about the BIOS ? Is it an Award , AMI, Phoenix ( in any case take a look at this link http://www.sysopt.com/biosbmc.html and should see what the beeps mean in regards of the BIOS that you have .. )
Oh also since you have a PCI video card , try it in different PCI slots ( might be that you need to place it in a bus master slot ) Also how about getting a different PCI video card ( one that you're sure that word ) and try to boot


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I have to jump in here. You stated the beeps are continuous after the long and short beeps? Continuous like chirping?? Sounds like a video problem first and then the keyboard or keyboard controller problem. I have had a few motherboards go out with this continuous type chirping and it was the onboard keyboard controller ,nothing you can do to fix it either.


----------



## carltasha (Nov 7, 2001)

I dont know the bios sights listed there , but this one works

http://www.pchell.com/


----------



## carltasha (Nov 7, 2001)

a good sight for bios beep codes.

http://www.pchell.com/


----------



## carltasha (Nov 7, 2001)

my postes arnt comeing up on my other computer


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

What an ordeal. Here is as recap of that has been tried.

The motherboard is a SOYO SY-5EHM 100MHZ SOCKET 7, AMD K6-3D 333, 96MB 100PC DIMM, Trident 9850 video card (Trident 9850 2x-AGP 4 MB video card) Now ATi PCI

Win95 and IE5.01. No problems at all--- installed Win98

1. I took the ram out and the beeps changed. Instead of very fast short, continuous beeps......with the ram out, they are slower but steady and there is nothing on the screen.

2. everything was working and I turned it off to resolve an IRQ conflict (removing a communications port) and then this started when I tried to turn it back on.

3. Everything was good except the modem would not be recognized even though it showed no conflicts. I was fighting a modem problem when this happened

4. I took out the cmos battery for 20 minutes and replaced it to have the same results. I've disconnected everything as you suggested and same results. With all out or disconnected, I do get a slower, continuous beep

5. OK, I have tested the video card by trying 4 others that we know are good-----same result. so it ain't the video card. The RAM tested good, too.

6. all the fans are working

7. I took ou the CPU and turned on the machine-----NO MORE BEEPS----

8. I just "jerked' a p233 socket7 out of an Acer to see if I could get computer"B" to bootup----nothing yet but, the beeps are gone.

9. Now, I have installed a P233mhzMMX CPU on the board, which is the max Pentium for this SOYO, I have gone through the mobo manual with a microscope, and set all the jumpers for this CPU. 
And killowatt1, I reset the cmos with jp5 (finally found it). Anyway, I turn it on and get NO BEEPS-----and NO Picture on the monitor. Reset, retried, and zilch---no picture. 

I don't even get one beep at the start

10. I read the mobo manual and found that it does not have the necessay drivers to run Win98, after doing much work. Got the same results with both CPU's and their respective settings. I have gone back to the original settings and CPU and am starting from scratch. 

Here's what I get....turn on the computer with nothing attached or installed with all cards out except the power cord----I long beep, 2 short beeps then a pause followed been continuous beeps. I plug in the video card and retry to get the exact same response. This is where I am now. It's saying video problem as you/we/all have thought all along.

11. I went to CompUSA and bought a really low-end ATI- PCI video card. Plugged it in and tried it.......same thing. 1 long, 2 short beeps and no attempt to boot. I have one stick of sdram installed the lowest that I have. (64mb) 

Oh Lord, I just noticed that it says "PCI BUS 8MB version for PC's with Pentium MMX PRO/II/III/4 Processors". It says nothing about an AMD 333mhz. 

12. Move Video card to another slot. I have done all of that several times and no lights on keyboard. 

And, Jedi, I have tried all 3 pci slots twice. 

I reset the cmos by taking out the battery and then shorting out jp5 for a few seconds----verbatim out of the manual.

13. One screwy thing is the mouse---the machine has three mouse holes 

Or meaning that it has 3 PS2 connectors, have you tried to power up the pc with nothing connected to these connectors ??
Actually it works out to be, user's choice of mouse.....serial or usb in 2 places. That has to been addressed in the BIOS, if I ever get there. 

And, I have powered this thing up in every possible way at least 3 times......starting with nothing but the power cord attached.

14. Yes it was working with win98 until I tried downloading IE5.5---the download got about 1/3 of the way and just shut down. 
I had to back out of everything and then I tried to reboot, I could not POST and here I am.

15. AMD is back in and tested good. All cards are tested and good. 

OK, I did it again. Went through the entire mobo process using the latest addendums for this board. Only items installed CPU and fan, 
HDD, CD-ROM, floppy disk, keyboard, one 64mb stick ram in slot 1, and mouse. Power on --holding down the Insert key. Same result: 
1 long, 2 short beeps then a continuous fast looping beep. No video.

16. Even tried a new Power Supply.

17. I've had it out of the case...completely disassembled and went at it like it was a new mobo. 

I did not turn anything on while it was out, however

18. The ps is AT not ATX. But I do unplug to clear the cmos using jp #5. 

The keyboard just flashed on for a second when I retried. 

I have a stick of pc100 sdram in slot #1 and have set it up accordingly. 

I, now have a $9 pci video card inserted. 

Turned it on and same thing....1L.2S, beeps then continuous. 

The only things I have connected are: HDD, keyboard, video card, and mouse----everything else is out of the box. 

19. The Monitor is great ---- I should look so good! 

Jerked jp#5 offfffffffff------>same result. 

Here's is where I'm stumped...the info in the SOYO manual does not match with the addendums. jp#30, SW1, jp#10-9-7 (anybody's guess). 

This mobo is the SOYO SY-5EHM etched on the board. I only find the 5EH Family -- no "M". The board matches the 5EH in appearance....not the .v.1, v1.1, v.1.2, etc. I do not have jp#1 or SW2.

20. Yes, I replaced jp#5. Mother board numbers P7082198 (kinda' middle of the board) 
"Made in China" Then in the corner: 
MVO 9829 
E117350 G152
The ONLY things on top of the board are: 

"SY-5EHM" 
"Tested to Comply with FCC Standards for HOME or OFFICE USE" 
No FCC Code or numbers.

21. Mobo outside of box. CPU, video, ram 

No beeps (but I couldn't get the speaker wire to reach) 

and no POST or Picture with either AGP v. card or PCI v. card.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

If your memory works ok in a different computer then it seems that all you have left is the motherboard. It may be time for a new one.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Gary !! Holy Smokes!!

You put more effort into that post than I've put into the motherboard!!!

It is completely reassembled and no change.

Wow, what a puzzle.

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Good morning, Spaceman. Just got back from taking the cat to the vet. Sorry to hear that it is not working.

EBay has over 800 socket 7 mother boards listed as of last night.

The SY-5EHM you have,has a mixed following, some like it some don't.

FIC has a very close board. FIC VA-503+ Socket 7 AT. Check this link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2018987179

gary


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Gary,

I've been thinking about the same thing. New mobo....however in a different way. I have a new Celeron 433mhz sitting in my spare parts drawer. See what I getting at??

We'll see!!

spaceman


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Too bad it won't work in an AT case....LOL


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Rockn,

What won't work??

spaceman


----------



## gnh (Apr 28, 2002)

Yes, i understand. It will take more to fix this one than it is worth.

You could take the battery out of that for several days. Long enough to let the captors completely discharge.

i've heard of people trying to flash the BIOS blind. They unplug the keyboard and bootup. The POST hangs at the keyboard. Plug in the keyboard and type in the exact key storkes nessary to accomplesh the flash. i have nver tried it. One key stroke off and it won't work. People have enought trouble flashing the BIOS when they can see what they are doeing.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

YOu need an ATX motherboard for a Celeron Processor....correct?? That will not fin in an AT type case.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Geetings Rockin,

Celeron PPGA and other Socket 370 processor AT or Baby AT mother boards are still available. I build quite a few low end machines using old AT cases and a 631 Sis620 Baby AT board which will take up to a 500Mhz Celeron.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

I guess it's settled.

I tried the AMD 333mhz in the other computer (P233) and it works fine but the P233 is a no-go once again in computer"B".

Looks like I'm in the market for a new mobo.

I want to thank ALL of you for being so supportive and helpful.
This is a great forum with many wonderful people and I am proud that you let me be a member.

spaceman


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hello,

The rest of the saga concerning computer"B".

It was a monitor going bad. But because of that monitor, I was able to build my first computer from scratch and scraps. This is the way it came together: Celeron 433mhz overclocked to 541mhz (from an eMachine), Quantum 2.5 GB Hard Drive (from a Hewlett Packard) , 128 MB PC100 SDRAM (from a Compaq), NEC CD-ROM (from a Dell), TUV Floppy Disk Drive (Dell), PCtel 56K Modem ( from an Acer), 3COM NIC adapter, Creative Sound and Video (from a Gateway), Keyboard (from IBM), Mouse (from Acer), IBM G54 monitor (one of my spares), SOYO SY-7IBZ+ Motherboard, AWARD BIOS, and I loaded Windows98se and Internet Explorer 5.5.

This is in a Baby Micro Tower.....it's even cute! And, it averages over 400+KBs on real downloads.

It's working great and I'm really happy about it. And, I have enough parts to nearly build another one!!

You folks taught me a lot!! Thank you.

spaceman


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> *Hey spaceman,
> 
> There is one thing that we've overlooked and I'm kinda hesitant to mention it because if this is the problem I am going to look very foolish!
> ...


  

See? I told you so. (Just kidding). Glad you got the beast up and going.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------

